
Demonstration of Communication using Neutrinos (2012) - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1203.2847
======
tyingq
_" 0.1 bits/sec with a bit error rate of 1% over a distance of 1.035 km,
including 240 m of earth."_

I'm not sure that's much better than ULF, with similar issues on the size/cost
of the transmitter.

They do mention interstellar communication though.

------
chris_va
One bit is sufficient if you are just trying to arbitrage markets. For a
couple billion, an NYC to Tokyo neutrino shortcut wouldn't be a bad
investment.

~~~
thisisdave
Any individual bit could be noise, so it might take 2-3 bits to transmit
something unambiguous (via an error-correcting code or similar).

If so, I think the speed advantage disappears.

~~~
chris_va
Detecting one pulse above background noise is not terrible, according to the
paper. However, the way the paper sets up their communications channel is kind
of silly, since they are pulse rate limited.

If you wanted to transmit a lot of information with one pulse, you'd use time
domain slicing and synchronized atomic clocks.

Regardless, you don't need particularly high signal fidelity in order to
arbitrage the market, just better than 50/50\. The ~25ms they can cut off of
the transmission latency is an eternity in market time.

------
tanto
What if the whole universe is full of life using Neutrino's for communiction
and we just don't get it.

~~~
kowdermeister
I'd recommend Stanislav Lem's His master's voice :)

------
aomix
From discussions about this it seems like the consensus is that the nature of
neutrinos would kill any attempt to make this method of communication scale.
But boy it would cool to have straight line communication between any two
points on earth no infrastructure required.

~~~
afarrell
> no infrastructure required

O(1) infrastructure required

~~~
czbond
Maybe aomix meant 0! ;)

------
mrfusion
What breakthroughs would be required to make this feasible for something the
size of a flip phone?

~~~
m1el
Not doable. A neutrino detector, including radiation shielding, cannot be the
size of a flip phone.

~~~
mrfusion
I’m thinking we’d need new physics discoveries. Maybe elements from the island
of stability might help. Or something with superconductors. You never know.

~~~
pvg
Given that these things are neutral and effortlessly fly out of collapsing
supernova cores, heavier elements and superconductors are not very likely to
help.

~~~
netheril96
By our current understanding, superconductors only exist under extreme cold, a
condition never occurring naturally in stars and supernovas. So the fact that
neutrinos fly out effortlessly does not preclude the possibility of a
superconducting trap of neutrinos.

~~~
scentoni
There is nothing about a superconductor that would trap a neutrino.

